# Wanted: Ski Doo Tundra 300



## BFTrout

Been looking for an older model for years. Thought I might go "fishing" here. Reverse would be nice, but not required. Only interested in the one-lunger. 
PM me if you have any information. . . even if it's downstate or in 'sconsin. 

Thanks in advance, 
BFTrout


----------



## Spruce Cat

I Have A 1989 Skidoo Tundra From NorthEast Wisconsin $ 600.00 call Me 715-850-0414


----------



## Spruce Cat

1989 Tundra is SOLD


----------

